# 

## paradeben

Mój partner i ja jesteśmy młodzi i patrzymy w przyszłość. Domy w naszej okolicy są absurdalnie drogie i nieopłacalne. Przyjrzeliśmy się maleńkim domkom, ale wydaje się to trochę ekstremalne VidMate Mobdro. Chcielibyśmy kupić ziemię i wykonać własną budowę w małym, nie malutkim domu. Jakie zasoby byłyby dobre do nauki podstawowych umiejętności konstrukcyjnych?

----------


## jajmar

Chcesz nauczyć się budować czy konstruować bo to dwie różne sprawy. Budujesz wg projektu, a konstruowanie to tworzenie na podstawie wiedzy i umiejętności oraz szkół.

----------


## Elfir

tłumacz google nie rozróżnia tego  :big grin:

----------


## jajmar

> tłumacz google nie rozróżnia tego


ups......

----------


## boconek03

kolejny troll

----------

